# Rowe Hessler is now a 5AC



## Edward (May 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6SVmNhVp4w&playnext_from=TL&videos=lwFBRLDULqM&feature=sub

[youtubehd]y6SVmNhVp4w[/youtubehd]

And he starts it off with an OH walkthrough, and explanation on a few of his fingertricks.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (May 20, 2010)

NOO. I was late to make a thread!!!


----------



## Owen (May 20, 2010)

Good. (about Rowe, not about you being late)


----------



## Kirjava (May 20, 2010)

I liked your hair more before you cut it.


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 20, 2010)

LOL im so fail first i thought the thread title said Rowe Hessler is a FAG :fp


----------



## amostay2004 (May 20, 2010)

lol you look shy


----------



## riffz (May 20, 2010)

BLD tips gogogo


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 20, 2010)

Rowe Hessler is now a Five Awesome Cubers? 
Lol ^^

Really good choice  Please BLD tips in the next video, Rowe!


----------



## we900 (May 20, 2010)

what happen to the other awesome cuber?memyselfandpi?


----------



## chris410 (May 20, 2010)

Rowe...cross and F2L insight please?????


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (May 20, 2010)

Rowe is now in FAC!!So coool!!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 20, 2010)

Rowe teach use how to utilize mountain dew to its fullest extent!


----------



## Stefan (May 20, 2010)

Excellent first video there, thanks Rowe. But funny how your freestyle scrambling takes 2-3 times as long as your computer-generated scrambling...


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 20, 2010)

HELL YES!!!


----------



## cubedude7 (May 20, 2010)

Looks really cool!
I think I'll subscribe to FAC now! Your videos are very usefull!


----------



## joey (May 20, 2010)

Not going to lie, rowe is the only reason I would subscribe.


(Chris ain't bad either)


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (May 20, 2010)

Yay! Now I'll more time for other videos! I was actually very hesitant about joining the the group for that very reason. But, I plan to upload most of my status updates to the channel now on Saturdays. I will keep them short so I can upload more videos. At best, I will probably make them every other week.

I will still upload status update videos on my channel, but only ones that are directly relevant to the channel.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 20, 2010)

He looks so nervous in the video. =) Awww.


----------



## qqwref (May 20, 2010)

Yay Rowe! You guys are one step closer to being the "5 awesomest cubers" channel...


----------



## Sa967St (May 20, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=354035&postcount=100


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 20, 2010)

joey said:


> Not going to lie, rowe is the only reason I would subscribe.
> 
> 
> (Chris ain't bad either)



this.

I have nothing against the other members. its just I'm looking forward to rowe's tips and stuff.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 20, 2010)

joey said:


> Not going to lie, rowe is the only reason I would subscribe.
> 
> 
> (Chris ain't bad either)



What's wrong with Thrawst? He's awesome!


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 20, 2010)

That's ... awesome.


----------



## Rook (May 20, 2010)

I'm glad I stayed subscribed. Pl0x BLD video.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 20, 2010)

Woo.

This is awesome.

Glad to hear that people think this was a good choice =]

~Chris


----------



## hyunchoi98 (May 20, 2010)

So did it turn into 5.5AC?


----------



## amostay2004 (May 20, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> So did it turn into 5.5AC?



HOW DARE YOU COUNT ROWE A POINT 5


----------



## Anthony (May 20, 2010)

I was very surprised to see that you seem to turn almost the same way I do (except with your left hand). However, you're Rowe so you can do it a lot faster. ><

But anyway, BLD stuff next time plz. kthxbai


----------



## Sa967St (May 20, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> hyunchoi98 said:
> 
> 
> > So did it turn into 5.5AC?
> ...



I think he was counting him as a 1.5 since MM&P is leaving


----------



## Dene (May 20, 2010)

<3 you Rowe!!


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 20, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Woo.
> 
> This is awesome.
> 
> ...



Did you expect any different? I think rowe is an great choice, although I never had a problem with any of the 5AC's I'll always watch all your videos no matter who's a member.


----------



## rowehessler (May 20, 2010)

hey guys. Yeah I would love to make a video on BLD, but It'll be hard.....I use commutators a LOT and to explain those in a video would just be very confusing. So I could make a video on commutators if you want, but I'm not sure It'll be too clear of a tutorial.


----------



## Toad (May 20, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> hey guys. Yeah I would love to make a video on BLD, but It'll be hard.....I use commutators a LOT and to explain those in a video would just be very confusing. So I could make a video on commutators if you want, but I'm not sure It'll be too clear of a tutorial.



I'd say make an overall video vaguely explaining your BLD method including memo methods you use and then make a separate video going into detail with commutators.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 21, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys. Yeah I would love to make a video on BLD, but It'll be hard.....I use commutators a LOT and to explain those in a video would just be very confusing. So I could make a video on commutators if you want, but I'm not sure It'll be too clear of a tutorial.
> ...



I think simply doing some example solves would be sufficient. Just explain when you're using a commutator, or a fast alg you know, etc. People who are really looking into learning freestyle should have a decent understanding of commutators anyway, imo.


----------



## oprah62 (May 21, 2010)

or some cll tips and tricks plz. yay rowe


----------



## Anthony (May 21, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I'd say make an overall video vaguely explaining your BLD method including memo methods you use and then make a separate video going into detail with commutators.



His memo method isn't anything you haven't heard before. For edges, he memos with letters and he makes image pairs with every two letters and turns them into a story. Then, he just does visual for corners.

As for making a commutator tutorial, I understand that it'll be difficult to make and honestly will just confuse most people, but I can personally vouch that Rowe's a good teacher. :3


----------



## xbrandationx (May 21, 2010)

What cube is he using?


----------



## cincyaviation (May 21, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> or some cll tips and tricks plz. yay rowe


he has CLL videos


xbrandationx said:


> What cube is he using?


FII


----------



## riffz (May 21, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> hey guys. Yeah I would love to make a video on BLD, but It'll be hard.....I use commutators a LOT and to explain those in a video would just be very confusing. So I could make a video on commutators if you want, but I'm not sure It'll be too clear of a tutorial.



I recall a while back you had a video with no sound where you showed a couple useful freestyle corners "algs" that you could set up a bunch of cases to. If you use any tricks or have any commutators that you find are fast, then I would love to learn them.

I think example solves is really all you could do. There's so many different ways to execute each comm that I'm sure it'll be interesting just to see how you'd handle each case. Perhaps show how you deal with parity as well?


----------



## Chapuunka (May 21, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> hyunchoi98 said:
> 
> 
> > So did it turn into 5.5AC?
> ...



I'm pretty sure MM&P is the .5 since he's not going to consistently make videos.


----------

